# BOLS Tyranid Rumors, Salt to Taste



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/10/40k-rumors-about-those-q1-tyranids.html

The Hivefleets are drifting silently towards your tabletop. Here’s the latest word we’ve been told on the Tyranids:

Here’s what the grapevine has told BoLS:


Tyranid Release Window:

These are next up after Horus Heresy

Look for these to appear in early Q1 2016 after the new year

Several new kits including:

– Broodlord (plastic – clampack)

– Genestealer Kit (plastic completely redone)

– XX-vores combo kit (plastic and includes build options for, Biovore, Pyrovore, a new “psychicvore”)

– Termagants Kit (plastic completely redone with “new” weapon options)

– New codex, including:

All Shield of Baal bugs included, and the new ones.

There is scattered chatter of a …



wait for it…



– plastic Gargantuan Creature (no further details)

The Tyranid rumorfront has been deader than a doornail for over a year. If you recall the closest we got to the Hivefleets this year was a rumor about Genestealer Cult returning as a small Harlequin sized release back in FEBRUARY by 79Hastings69, who has been right about pretty much everything. Sometimes he’s called things over a year out… so who knows – 2016 may be VERY GOOD for you bug fanatics. With the return of Harlequins and the launch of Adeptus Mechanisus this year – I don’t put anything past GW at this point.

 For me this is kind of a mixed bag if true. Having all the formations in one book is good but Gaunts and Genestealers. I think there are many more kits that need to be updated or redone but we shall see. I just hope the codex makes Stealers useful again. The Genestealer cult could be cool for us old farts that use to play them back in the day. Anyways Thoughts?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

It sounds plausible, but probably a bit too plausible where GW is concerned. For me this seems a little bit too much like someone taking an educated guess at what _could_ be released alongside a new codex, rather than sharing some solid intel. In my experience when factions I closely follow get updated GW never does anything quite as predictable as rehashing all of the kits that most need an update. More often they'll re-do some of them (often not the ones that need it the most), introduce some new units and throw in weird stuff nobody saw coming (like that moving terrain thing tau just got)

Everything on that tyranid list is a bit too predicable in my opinion, though the psyker-vore idea is interesting. It's a bizarre concept and not something everyone was crying out for, so for me that gives the rumours some credibility


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

No idea about the rest,
but new genestealers were completed around December last year


----------

